# Suche jemanden zum Werben



## Doyca (31. März 2016)

Hallo,

habe wieder angefangen, möchte aber gern den Werbt einen Freund Bonus mitnehmen.
Habe reichlich Zeit die nächsten Wochen.

REALM: BLACKHAND (Horde)

 

Ich bin 27 Jahre jung, spiele neben WoW auch noch Warface.

PVP und PVE Erfhahrung vorhanden.


----------

